# Creatine under the tongue?



## Fifty-one (May 21, 2008)

I saw somewhere the idea of placing creatine under the tongue for better absorbtion. Kind of more directly into the blood stream. Is this one of those wacky things you find on the internet or is there some merit to it?


----------



## Irons77 (May 21, 2008)

I would like to know this too. Good question


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

Slit your wrist and put creatine in the wound.


----------



## Irons77 (May 21, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Amino89 (May 21, 2008)

Liquid (serum) creatine is useless, don't waste your money. If your talking about powder creatine sublingually I wouldn't waste your time. It doesn't matter when the creatine is ingested just as long as it is. 5g. on workout days is all you need to reach saturation, no need for special timing or ways of delivery.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

On second thought, buying creatine in capsule form (IM is the best brand) and taking it enema style up your anus/rectum is the best.


----------



## biggfly (May 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> On second thought, buying creatine in capsule form (IM is the best brand) and taking it enema style up your anus/rectum is the best.



Oh Sox...you have issues my friend!!!...


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

I find snorting it works best.  

For quickest release, mix with amonia until hard and smoke using a bong.  

Sox's method is best for slow release.


----------



## crz666 (May 21, 2008)

vitargo from nutrex does work


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Oh Sox...you have issues my friend!!!...



My Mom thinks I'm purty..


----------



## Fifty-one (May 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> On second thought, buying creatine in capsule form (IM is the best brand) and taking it enema style up your anus/rectum is the best.



If I had to choose between _your_ method and putting it under my tongue. I'd go the under the tongue route. 

Fortunately for the rest of us, there's the plain ol' _oral_ ingestion method.


----------

